# Venison



## dacdots (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey there,does anyone have any info on smoking deer hams?I have several left over from last season and would like to try them.I'll be using a Brinkman water smoker.Thanks ,David


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2005)

Make up your brine solution. With an injector, inject some of the brine into the leg (up to at least 10% of the original ham weight). Place injected meat in remaining brine solution.  Refrigerate for 18-24 hr. Remove from brine and rinse with running water. Allow ham surface to dry slightly.  Hang ham in 180 degree smoker-after one hour, gradually increase temp. to 210-220 degrees. Smoke until internal temp of ham reaches 180 degrees.

This is the method that we used when we ran two commercial smokehouses.  The brine we used was a curing brine-so our finished product was cured meat.  You could achive the same flavor results with just an ordinary brine solution (water, sugar, salt and other spices) Place in smoker and smoke cook at 220-23- degrees until you reach an internal temp of 180 degrees. The finished product will be smoked but not "cured"

I hope this helps.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, I admit it,  its 100 degreees today and my mind is wandering to thoughts about cool weather and deer hunting.

Justs checked this thread and wonder if I could get some info on both curing brine recipe's and smoking brine recipes?

I have had less than pleasurable experiences with smoking venison.  Hope the brine will help.


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, Rodger, seems to me that Lady J had a thread going about brining venison.
Cheers!
Monty

PS 102F today at the worksite and we were replacing mangled guardrail......by hand, posts and all!


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

How would you serve something like this?
Is it cooled down and sliced or sliced a bit thicker and eaten that way?


----------

